# Dog Toys



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys, I have brittany that turned one year last month. She is absolute terror on every toy I give her. It doesn't matter what she gets her paws on. Tennis ball, babseball. The toy I bought for her today didn't make it no time. The only thing she hasn't torn apart (yet) is a kong which she likes but isn't as interested in it as some other toys. Any ideas for some good tough toys? Thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

exercise her more an take away the toys before she ingests one and ends up on the operating table

The voice of experience


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I always get them from her right away because she is not left alone very much at all. That's just the main problem I guess. She gets something new and in no time she gets it taken away.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Kongs are very good. Try different sized kongs, put treats in them, smear some peanut butter in them...they love that!

Nyla bones are very good too. She won't tear through one of those very quickly! Different flavors, sizes, textures help keep them from getting bored.

When worse came to worse with my dog, I resorted to dollar store dog toys. They only last a few hours (at best), but they only cost a buck a piece! Like Bob said though...excercise is the key. A tired dog is a good dog! Also, if you use the dollar store toys, use them under DIRECT SUPERVISION ONLY! They are not durable, just cheap entertainment! Once the dog starts eating them, take them away and throw them in the trash.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Kongs rule!!!!

When we brought our lab home, we had a rule. Either put it behind a door or out of reachor its destroyed. Everything is fair game in the puppy years. We had acoffee table, chair, sofa, pillows, headboard, shoes, remotes, cell phones and cordless phones detroyed.

Get used to it until its about two years old.

Have fun


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

My pup loves to play with plastic gallon milk jugs. They make noise across the cement patio and when he bites them. They are free. When they get too chewed up, they can be recycled. Jim


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

My puppy liked the milk jugs too but filled with water, she liked to run around with it  Also old shoes work well.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

As bob said exercise is a must. My dogs don'get any toys other than the occasional denta bone to help clean their teeth.

It took me a while to realize this but it is a must that my dogs are taken on a run at least twice a day (aprox 6 miles total) for them to live with us. It would be a nightmare to have two high energy dogs without excerise living in the house.

I don't allow toys and I have yet to have anything destroyed in the house. I dog that ruins toys and everything else is just flat out frustrated and needs good walk/run to clear his mind.

A dog without exercise can be a horrible roomate!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Kong also makes a round ball out of the same material. They are a little hard to find but she may like that better than a standard Kong.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks every one for all the great input.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

My dog is the same way - she can take a cover off a basebal in no time flat.

The best toy we have found if "chuck the duck".

I is a fresbe type toy with rope making the ring.

Good luck.


----------

